# Fishing on the Red



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Can a guy fish pretty much anywhere up and down the Red River? Are there areas where fishing is prohibited? I would like to try some late fall fishing on the Red but would like to know for sure if a guy can.


----------

